
Keyloggers, a pernicious threat to data privacy - ashitlerferad
https://preev.io/blog/2015/09/keyloggers-a-pernicious-threat-to-data-privacy/
======
xrorre
Zemana Antilogger is pretty sufficient for these threats, and also blacklisted
by the NSA, so I suppose it works then? I wrote some custom apps that use
'key-interleaving' so that as I type, the key is backspaced, replaced by
another letter, and then substituted several times. It's trivial to write such
an app, and takes about two-days. The hardware keyloggers are much more
insidious though and that keyboard advertised on the site looks awesome :)

